
Kyocera to Release $169 Pre-paid Android Phone - dcawrey
http://www.thechromesource.com/kyocera-to-release-169-pre-paid-android-phone/
======
mikecane
This could be very big. There's a MetroPCS outlet in my area and that place
always has people in it buying phones or paying for service. An Android phone
like this would shake things up.

